# Does the letter "W" appear in Huffy Serial Numbers?



## Wheelee (Dec 28, 2009)

My bike appears to have a serial number on the rear dropout of the form, WXXXXXX.  Bike looks like a 1964 or 1963.  Does this number seem possible?  I would have thought it would have had a 3 or 4 before the letter.  Was "W" ever used by Huffy for their serial numbers?
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bringing this back to life. I recently picked up what appears to be a Cheater slick. I've only found a couple other bikes like this  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1968-huffy-cheater-slick-modified.93034/ Though, this bikes numbers are on bottom bracket, not dropout and it has multiple stamps. Is a W instead of H. Anybody?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 12, 2020)

@partsguy has a bunch of Huffy catalogs from the '60's (posted in the Albums section?) if I remember right. That might be a place to start.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2020)

It's been said the W serials were supposed to be for Western Flyers, but they ended up mixed. Like the '61 JC Higgins "Mainliner" in the general section.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2020)

Looks like a 1971. I don’t have anything past 1966-67.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 13, 2020)

partsguy said:


> Looks like a 1971. I don’t have anything past 1966-67.



That's the other thing. It matches 68' CheaterSlick and there is an 8 stamped in front of serial, but the standard serial was the second digit. Then there is the stamp above to make it worse.


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> That's the other thing. It matches 68' CheaterSlick and there is an 8 stamped in front of serial, but the standard serial was the second digit. Then there is the stamp above to make it worse.




Is there a serial on the rear dropout?


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 14, 2020)

partsguy said:


> Is there a serial on the rear dropout?



Just under BB. This is the only thread  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1968-huffy-cheater-slick-modified.93034/ I found other similar bikes. They are on dropout but the last one on here is almost exactly the same. Even the fender stripe that can be seen through spray paint.


----------



## road runner (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi. I am searching for a bike exactly like the one pictured. Do you know of one for sale? Coast King rebadged this bike and called it Road Runner. I would like to buy either one of these. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 19, 2022)

partsguy said:


> Looks like a 1971. I don’t have anything past 1966-67.



I have an identical 1968 Cheater Slick Modified frame only, and I am building it into a bike. Green seat, grips and fenders, a ten speed fork and 48" sissybar. My chainguard is missing as well. Would like a Flaming Stack for looks but wouldn't we all?


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 19, 2022)

partsguy said:


> Is there a serial on the rear dropout?



Exactly...I don't believe that's the serial number......


----------

